

iPhone App that uses sonar to measure distances [video] - grinich
http://vimeo.com/6068060

======
ujjwalg
this looks very innovative... you should probably open or develop an api for
this which can be used by others to develop more functionality over it...

good luck!!

------
earle
Awesome, an inaccurate ruler! Just magine the possibilities!

Nice stunt though.

